
Ask HN: What are your favorite MOOC/Video courses? - pknerd
Platforms like Udacity, Udemy, Coursera and Youtube based &quot;channels&quot; provide you opportunity to learn something new even out of your domain. These days I am attending &quot;Model Thinking&quot;(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.coursera.org&#x2F;learn&#x2F;model-thinking&#x2F;l) and Psychology Intro on Coursera.<p>What are your favorites?
======
xuliam
Andrew Ng's deeplearning.ai, simple but a very solid foundation.

